# +++ Türchen 4 +++



## Peter_Piper (4. Dezember 2019)

Erster! also sollte ich auch unbedingt den Preis bekommen.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Dezember 2019)

Das würde ich gern mal probieren!


----------



## Angler9999 (4. Dezember 2019)

Meine Feederrute hat mich neulich gefragt, womit ich anfüttere... >)


----------



## davidhecht (4. Dezember 2019)

Möchte diesen Winter das Fischen mit Solid Bags ausprobieren. Dazu würden sich die Sachen natürlich prima eignen. Lg


----------



## Seele (4. Dezember 2019)

Das hört sich wirklich interessant an und Dynamite stellt ja nicht die schlechtesten Sachen her. Wäre interessant zu sehen ob es dem 0815 Futter überlegen ist.


----------



## feko (4. Dezember 2019)

Da hilft nur eines,man müßte was davon gewinnen.


----------



## Tikey0815 (4. Dezember 2019)

Mein Feederkörbchen steht voll darauf ! Daher immer her mit dem guten Sud


----------



## glavoc (4. Dezember 2019)

na das wäre doch ideal für einen Friedfischanfänger wie mich. Zumal ich vor kurzem erst einen Thermoanzug (im AB) erstanden habe..
Einsatzgebiet wäre der Oberlauf des Neckars (kl. Fluss), Zielfische, kleinere Friedfische. Auf jeden Fall liegt es dann nicht am Futter, sollte ich nix fangen


----------



## Timbo78 (4. Dezember 2019)

Schöne Sache, wäre was für die Arme des Rheins, da sollte noch so manches schwimmen


----------



## dawurzelsepp (4. Dezember 2019)

Feeder Feeder Feeder, eine Picker freut sich mehr drüber das ganze zu Testen. Eindeutig etwas für Friedfischer.
Übrigens die Spülmittelflaschen von Dynamite sind auch nicht ohne, Brasem ist in meiner Kiepe immer mit dabei.


----------



## Bocinegro (4. Dezember 2019)

Das ist sicher super zum Winterköfis angeln.


----------



## juergent60 (4. Dezember 2019)

Sorry.....geht an mich ;-)


----------



## Orothred (4. Dezember 2019)

Mensch, damit würde ich vielleicht endlich mal mit einem Karpfen klappen


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (4. Dezember 2019)

mal was neues zum stippen ausprobieren


----------



## rippi (4. Dezember 2019)

Zum panieren und marinieren.


----------



## Anton.123 (4. Dezember 2019)

Um auch im Winter schöne Friedfische zu fangen


----------



## schomi (4. Dezember 2019)

Das wäre etwas für mich weil ich ein Winter-Angler bin.


----------



## Kochtopf (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich angle grundsätzlich gerne mit Pellets und würde mich sehr drüber freuen


----------



## Spaßfischer (4. Dezember 2019)

Möchte das gerne mal ausprobieren


----------



## Lukas Reiter (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich gehe gerne auch zur kalten Jahreszeit fischen. Man fängt zwar meist weniger, dafür oft größer. Außerdem ist es viel ruhiger und entspannter am Wasser.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 207125 (4. Dezember 2019)

Also ich nehme schon immer Paniermehl aus guten Groschenbrötchen,und weil das nich richtig klumpt kommt noch bester Lehm dazu. Dann hält es bombenfest im 200g Futterkorb.  Aber vielleicht taugt das Dynamit Futter auch ...


----------



## NoMono (4. Dezember 2019)

Würde ich an unserem Waldsee auch gerne mal versuchen!


----------



## Aalzheimer (4. Dezember 2019)

Bisher keine Erfahrung damit gesammelt, aber man sollte ja immer offen für Neues sein.


----------



## Ndber (4. Dezember 2019)

Das wär schon was für mich


----------



## Hannes85 (4. Dezember 2019)

Das würde ich sehr gerne noch im Dezember ausprobieren


----------



## Xianeli (4. Dezember 2019)

Nehme ich! Adresse gibts per PN


----------



## angel123 (4. Dezember 2019)

Damit würde ich sofort losangeln


----------



## Hering 58 (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde das gerne mal probieren!


----------



## jkc (4. Dezember 2019)

Koi-Technologie, ich brech ab. 

Ouh, versteht das bitte nicht als Teilnahme.


----------



## Professor Tinca (4. Dezember 2019)

Designed at the pond.


----------



## Pescador (4. Dezember 2019)

Also wenn ich das gewinne und dieses Produkt einsetze, werde ich ja, zumindest zeitweise, vom Spinnangler zum ansitzenden Friedfischangler.  Hmm ...
Und wenn mir das dann auch noch gefällt, und ich dann deswegen nicht mehr spinnfischen gehe? Ja dann gerät doch mein gesamtes Lebenskonzept durcheinander ...


----------



## hanzz (4. Dezember 2019)

Mein Feldversuch wäre: lockt das auch in warmen Wasser?


----------



## alexpp (4. Dezember 2019)

hanzz schrieb:


> Mein Feldversuch wäre: lockt das auch in warmen Wasser?


Meinst Du, wir halten es bis zur warmen Jahreszeit aus ? Letztes Jahr auch paar Mal im Winter am Rhein gefeedert, aber ob das Futter dafür geeignet ist, noch keine Gedanken gemacht.


----------



## troetter (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich wäre interessiert, das Produkt auszuprobieren


----------



## thor1988 (4. Dezember 2019)

1.....2 äh dabei ^^


----------



## hanzz (4. Dezember 2019)

alexpp schrieb:


> Meinst Du, wir halten es bis zur warmen Jahreszeit aus ? Letztes Jahr auch paar Mal im Winter am Rhein gefeedert, aber ob das Futter dafür geeignet ist, noch keine Gedanken gemacht.


Komme mit an Sicherheit grenzender Wahrscheinlichkeit vor April/Mai eh nicht ans Wasser.
Könnte perfekt für Kanalbrassen/Karpfen sein.


----------



## świetlik (4. Dezember 2019)

Vielleicht würde dann auch mit Weihnachts Karpfen klappen.


----------



## Salziges Silber (4. Dezember 2019)

nö, das kann ich keinen anbieten


----------



## Jason (4. Dezember 2019)

Gutes Futter kann man immer gebrauchen.


----------



## buttweisser (4. Dezember 2019)

Das soll funktionieren....?


----------



## phirania (4. Dezember 2019)

Bin lange dem Wasser ferngeblieben....Würde gerne dies Jahr nochmal los....


----------



## Floma (4. Dezember 2019)

Das Pferd das hat vier Beiner, 
an jeder Ecke einer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 209621 (4. Dezember 2019)

Ich stippe auch im Winter.


----------



## Lil Torres (4. Dezember 2019)

mit diesem preis wäre endlich die nötige motivation vorhanden um es auch nochmal in der kalten jahreszeit zu versuchen


----------



## Ruhrpottkopp (4. Dezember 2019)

Das klingt spannend!


----------



## Kanal-Angler (29. November 2020)

Das Dunkle Futter von Swim Stim ist genau das richtige für das Angeln im Winter.


----------



## Rebecca Hoffmann (29. November 2020)

Kanal Angler schrieb:


> Das Dunkle Futter von Swim Stim ist genau das richtige für das Angeln im Winter.



Der Kalender ist von 2019! Bitte aufs Datum achten. Die nächsten Türchen kommen ja erst.


----------

